# Hauling Camper and a Boat



## Michiganbirdman (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a 23ft campler and was wondering what is the best way to haul a camper and 12 to 14ft boat with my truck. Is there a rack that can be purchased for my truck so I could pull the camper and take a boat?


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm sure you can find a rack (like the rooftop luggage racks you can buy) that mounts to the top of your vehicle, and then flip the boat upside down on top and strap it down. Go to www.roofrackcity.com


----------



## Kenifish2 (Mar 15, 2009)

lmholmes11 said:


> I'm sure you can find a rack (like the rooftop luggage racks you can buy) that mounts to the top of your vehicle, and then flip the boat upside down on top and strap it down. Go to www.roofrackcity.com


I think the shipping costs would be high!


----------



## Kenifish2 (Mar 15, 2009)

Maybe try one of these.
http://www.pickupspecialties.com/usrack/stake_pocket_truck_ladder_racks.htm


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Eyde Mfg out west makes a sweet little unit that lifts the boat and secures it to the over bed rack (or cap).
They make it in a crank or powered version.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

what they said,,,,or a canoe


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Best way to do it is get a 5th wheel.


----------

